# My 33K Miles Moonstone 2WD Sapphire Cosworth



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

*32k Miles Moonstone 2WD Sapphire Cosworth ** Page 11 Update ***

Thought i would share some pics of my one true love (don't tell the Mrs LOL!!)

The car has had the full Zaino treatment and have been really impressed but thought i would try something a bit different and go for 2 coats of Jetseal 109 topped up by 2 coats of Dodo juice Banana armour and i'm really liking the finish

Here s a few pics thoughout the correction and to be fair the car was near perfect to begin with just a few light marrings to correct from car cover wheres it been in garage

Heres the pics :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

One word. Stunning.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great machine, best colour. Cracking exhaust.
Very nice.............


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

lovely example mate


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Love these cars... credit to you mate

Looks like a minter, apart from the kerbing on front alloy


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I like that .....a lot


----------



## BigLeeM (Jan 24, 2010)

That's amazing! Great work.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice! im a big cosworth fan :argie: ive had quite a few over the years, might get another one for the summer


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely stunning mate. Can't remember the last time i saw a set of oz super t's, wheels seem to be in fashion for a few years then they all disappear. I wonder where they all go lol.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Oooosssshhh, bang tidy!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Superb classic...:thumb:


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Love that mate very nice :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

i like that alot:thumb:

best colour by far


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very very Nice classic fast ford great finish


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

great work,looks very well looked after


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

my childhood dream right there, wheels are great (even if a little curb rashed!)


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Defined Reflections said:


> Very nice! im a big cosworth fan :argie: ive had quite a few over the years, might get another one for the summer


It's a cosworth thing they are just so addictive :driver: Everyone always comes back LOL!!

Hope you do decide to get one and look forward to the pics :thumb:


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

very nice ,and as said loving the colour :thumb:.


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

moonstone mo said:


> i like that alot:thumb:
> 
> best colour by far


LOL We will have to get a the 2 cars together for a photo shoot 2WD & 4X4 :thumb:


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Simply stunning.


----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

Very very nice, looks like a minter.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovely!!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow thats mint! And gotta be the lowest milage one left!


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Loved 'em back in the day, love 'em now.

Back in the 80's they were the dogs cahooners, now they are Old Skool Kool....


----------



## sutti (Nov 8, 2011)

God thats stunning !!


----------



## Toomer (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow great car and colour!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Stunner


----------



## Foolish Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

Thats special.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

That looks mint mate, love the old cossies, very nice motor :thumb:


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Alan H said:


> Loved 'em back in the day, love 'em now.
> 
> Back in the 80's they were the dogs cahooners, now they are Old Skool Kool....


I know what you mean fella, it was the late 80's when i first saw one on the road and always thought to myself one day i am going to get one :thumb:

Deffo seems to be getting rarer to see them on the road now

Thanks everyone for all your comments


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Mason said:


> I know what you mean fella, it was the late 80's when i first saw one on the road and always thought to myself one day i am going to get one :thumb:
> 
> Deffo seems to be getting rarer to see them on the road now
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your comments


My first experience of one was a white 2 door whale tail in 1988. My goodness they were just amazing. I believe that one got parked a little hard against a bus stop....


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Alan H said:


> My first experience of one was a white 2 door whale tail in 1988. My goodness they were just amazing. I believe that one got parked a little hard against a bus stop....


It's a shame but i think lot of the 2WD cossys ended up that way :driver:

The sun was in my eyes officer :lol::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

lovely car....

we have a few very nice old skool fords on here.... another on to add... :argie:

:thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

What a stunning example ... credit to you :thumb:


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

less words more pics please.

if i win the euromillions i'm having an escort and a rs500 on my mantlepiece

seriously good example of one of my favouritestist cars


----------



## Indi (May 12, 2010)

WOW!!! That takes me back a few years..she is stunning mate,:doublesho
Just one thing, 
she would look fantastic with a set of Cosworth Alloys


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> lovely car....
> 
> we have a few very nice old skool fords on here.... another on to add... :argie:
> 
> :thumb:


Your right fella we do seem to be coming thick and fast LOL!! :thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

tg1 said:


> less words more pics please.
> 
> if i win the euromillions i'm having an escort and a rs500 on my mantlepiece
> 
> seriously good example of one of my favouritestist cars


Thanks fella and good luck with the euromillions :thumb:


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Indi said:


> WOW!!! That takes me back a few years..she is stunning mate,:doublesho
> Just one thing,
> she would look fantastic with a set of Cosworth Alloys


I do love the old school rims :thumb:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Top car, can only appreciate in value keep up the good work


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Gorgeous example of a classic ! :thumb:

I can't remember the last time I saw one of these on the road.


----------



## Raceno7 (May 2, 2011)

Very nice example you have there matey, a real credit to you :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

That is the dog's, chief. Good choice of rim as well, i used to have turismos on a 306.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

that is just lovely,well done :thumb:,i have always had a soft spot for the cossie.:argie:


----------



## Richard. (May 3, 2011)

So nice! Well done, it's perfect. Best colour too!


----------



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

mate your car has the states of legend, and i would so love one :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Such a stunning car mate.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

You've got a wicked car mate and looks like you've taken great care of it too :thumb:


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

Awesome finish, And stunning motor would love to have a mint one tucked up in the garage at some point!


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Fantastic example of a great car


----------



## TimGTi (Jul 11, 2008)

How did you come about the car? What is you history with it? Owned from new or a lucky find? It really is superb, keep up the good work!


----------



## RSnutter (Dec 4, 2005)

You can't post photos of a Cosworth without posting engine bay shots 

PS Moonstone is clealy the best colour for a Sapphire


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!:argie:

I owned a S2 RS Turbo back in the day and swapped the TSW Stealths for a set of 16 inch OZ Super Ts.


----------



## TheKeano (May 3, 2011)

WOW!!! Shes a total stunner!! Won many awards at national meets or anything? If you havent youve been conned imo!!


----------



## JamesR1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Simply stunning.


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

A beautiful car! Great job!


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous fella i,ll always have one of these cars in my life. Here,s how under the bonnet appears on my one,hope thats ok


----------



## v8will (Aug 4, 2008)

Beautiful, some new centre caps for your wheels and it'll be perfect.

I am very very tempted to go looking for a Cossie, one of my all time favourites, before they really start to appreciate in value.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Simply stunning mate takes me back a few years


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Gorgeous :argie:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous. :thumb:


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

lovely car :thumb:


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Beautiful Cosworth, no tacky bits on it either. Very nice car! :thumb:


----------



## scotty-boi (May 22, 2011)

Wow. Love it. Always wanted one. Well kept buddy. Good wrk


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Truly stunning.


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

WOW 33k !!

Amazing car..:thumb:


----------



## M.O.S (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice indeed


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Blue collar supercar .Love it.


----------



## RSHALE (Feb 21, 2011)

untill now ive never believed in love at first sight but.WOW this thing is perfect OZ wheels look great ap breaks peering through immaculate paintwork. HEAVEN ON WHEELS!!!!


----------



## DlightSwitch (May 4, 2011)

Absolutely love it! You've done a cracking job on that, keep it up!

I better not show my dad in case his eyes pop out of his head :doublesho


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for your comments really happy you all like it

I have to get some engine pics sorted for all that have asked and will update soon

Thanks again!


----------



## chrisATR (Dec 9, 2007)

Stunning matey :thumb: Best colour and nice wheel choice. Heres mine with ambers and same wheels :thumb:


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Had to pull the car out of the garage to do a few bits so thought i would add a couple pics of the engine as peeps as asked :thumb:

Pics


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

Lovely mate


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Truly amazing, not seen a Cozzie this tidy for years. :drool:

Like the idea of having an exterior electrical connection on the driveway, want one myself now. Is there an isolation switch inside the house for when not in use, as the neighbors round my way are liable to plug into it, if i get one put in?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Mint !!!


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Ratchet said:


> Truly amazing, not seen a Cozzie this tidy for years. :drool:
> 
> Like the idea of having an exterior electrical connection on the driveway, want one myself now. Is there an isolation switch inside the house for when not in use, as the neighbors round my way are liable to plug into it, if i get one put in?


Thanks mate

Yes i have electric in the garage and a waterproof socket on my drive so handy for the hoover & pressure washer etc

The outside socket is swiched on/off from in the house :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

that should be  as its porn!!!
stunning,beautiful and a1!
get the original alloys on,be superb!?
credit to you!


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

dis said:


> that should be  as its porn!!!
> stunning,beautiful and a1!
> get the original alloys on,be superb!?
> credit to you!


LOL!! Thanks mate got a set of orignal alloys in the garage :thumb:


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

lovely car, nice to see low mileage examples of old motors still surviving!!!

Altho i wud deffo prefer original rims on it but thats personal preference for me


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Love those cars and it looks fantastic. 

My mates dad had one when i was about 18!


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Love those cars and it looks fantastic.
> 
> My mates dad had one when i was about 18!


Thanks Johnny and you have reminded me need to order somemore Z2 Pro :thumb:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow!! Absolutely stunning!! And at 33k, it's just run in. :lol:


----------



## FuryRS (Sep 24, 2009)

Mint lovely Sapph you have there Fella, very jealous lol...:thumb:


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Been busy with the car trying to improve on the shine :buffer: (staying out of the mrs way) :thumb:

So took a few more pics and thought i would update this with the progress.

Been having some great results with the Zaino Z2 with the Z8 all the leather has also been redone with Zaino Leather in a bottle this smells amazing liquid leather!!

Heres a few pics.............


----------



## r5gtt91 (Sep 27, 2011)

one of my all time favorite cars, and my god what a great example everything looks perfect, still looks factory fresh you must be very proud


----------



## mjh760 (Dec 6, 2011)

Think I've just done a little sex wee, great great motor, best colour by far! Great finish matey!


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

That looks brand new! Great work


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks Guys for all the great comments!

Tarren


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

looks good,but i think it would look even better on my drive!
please get the original lattice alloys on!?
still should be 
god i hate jealousy!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning dude:thumb: You might like this one to mate:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=257419


----------



## Chrisfin (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow. Great car, great colour, great condition. That is a beauty


----------



## Raceno7 (May 2, 2011)

That car is truely stunning, a real credit to you :thumb:


----------



## indy (Mar 21, 2012)

rare beast!!! good miles too


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

chillly said:


> Stunning dude:thumb: You might like this one to mate:thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=257419


Thanks does seem us fords are taking over LOL!!!


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Guys!

Thought I would update this as I haven't for a while!

Being new year and got a bit of nostalgic  As the cosworth has been stored until the better weather :thumb: Started look at a few pic's and thought I would update this!

Been a few suttle changes nothing over the top!

Heres some pics.........


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

I know you of another forum


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow that is stunning fair play fella im so jelus


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Probably my favourite car ever, though I never had one.
Yours is a stunning example - a credit to you.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

That is such a nice example. Your only down the road from me aswell. My mates brother has one of these in black and i love seeing it, he put escort cossy rims on his.

That is soo mint its unbelievable.


----------



## stevox5 (Aug 10, 2012)

That looks very very nice mate !


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

BoostJunky86 said:


> I know you of another forum


:thumb: Come on own up what one LOL!!



bazz said:


> wow that is stunning fair play fella im so jelus





jonny2112 said:


> Probably my favourite car ever, though I never had one.
> Yours is a stunning example - a credit to you.





Mehan said:


> That is such a nice example. Your only down the road from me aswell. My mates brother has one of these in black and i love seeing it, he put escort cossy rims on his.
> 
> That is soo mint its unbelievable.





stevox5 said:


> That looks very very nice mate !


Thanks Guys :thumb:

Really makes it all so worth while hearing the great comments, Really appreciated!

Tarren


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Check your other forums


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

That's just pornography fella... STUNNING!!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks fantastic but in that condition i would want the orginal alloys to keep the o.e look.


----------



## steveturbocal (Apr 18, 2009)

I have such a MASSIVE soft spot for these looks a real nice example of one.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

VW STEVE. said:


> Looks fantastic but in that condition i would want the orginal alloys to keep the o.e look.


Not over those brakes you wouldn't


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Love it!!


----------



## anto300zx (Dec 28, 2011)

*.*

Stunning dude fair play :thumb:


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Not over those brakes you wouldn't


:thumb: :driver:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunning car


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

TopSport+ said:


> Stunning car


Thanks Fella!

Tarren


----------



## sipeurope (Jun 12, 2009)

Amazing, do not forget to keep it as spectacular car!


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

Lovely mint example. Had an almost new RWD model back in the day. Sold it when insurance prices went really silly in the early 90's. Wish I still had it now.


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

mirdif64 said:


> Lovely mint example. Had an almost new RWD model back in the day. Sold it when insurance prices went really silly in the early 90's. Wish I still had it now.


2wd Sapphs in Black are very rare! As only around 11 were made :argie:

I to remember when the insurance went silly, As everyone was stealing them :wall:

They are great cars I could not be without one :thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mason said:


> 2wd Sapphs in Black are very rare! As only around 11 were made :argie:
> 
> I to remember when the insurance went silly, As everyone was stealing them :wall:
> 
> They are great cars I could not be without :thumb:


One within 5 miles of me. Just in bodyshop and being fitted with a new Julian Goddfrey engine. Hoping to get a shot in it if I can lol, unlikely though lol


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Minter!


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Now that is more than a little bit stunning!


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

BoostJunky86 said:


> One within 5 miles of me. Just in bodyshop and being fitted with a new Julian Goddfrey engine. Hoping to get a shot in it if I can lol, unlikely though lol


Thats going to be awesome! JG engines really seem to make the numbers two

I am sure your get a shot out in it if you ask nicely LOL! Don't forget pic's :thumb:

Tarren


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Fantastic machine, looks amazing. pity you dont see many of theses cars anymore, real character.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mason said:


> Thats going to be awesome! JG engines really seem to make the numbers two
> 
> I am sure your get a shot out in it if you ask nicely LOL! Don't forget pic's :thumb:
> 
> Tarren


Well he's already told me he wants me to give it a thorough going over and a coat of wolfs hard body, im trying to convince him to stop being lazy and wax it regularly lol! But I think to be truly thorough I'll need to dry it with a test drive 

Oh Julian can build an engine he builds rallycross engines at 500-560 bhp but with 940nM torque :shock:!!!!! 
Still on 2.0 block aswell. But my god they're expensive!!!

He's only going with a mild 400/400 build as anymore will be to much to out down in a road car with standard rear beam etc.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

davo3587 said:


> Fantastic machine, looks amazing. pity you dont see many of theses cars anymore, real character.


Pop along to a Ford RS show and go and say hello, if you fancy seeing a few awesome Cossies and old school fords best place to do it. You'd be surprised how many are lovingly tucked away in garages but make an appearance at these shows. Awesome days out to


----------



## Pennychew99 (Jun 8, 2011)

These were my dream cars when i was growing up!

Lovely example as well :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking mighty fine my moonstone brother:lol:

What are you doing parking it up over winter Tarren..they love being driven thru puddles!!:devil::detailer:


----------



## Mick79 (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice, brings back memory's of my rs days...


----------



## discodaz (Jul 1, 2009)

A propper car!


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Pop along to a Ford RS show and go and say hello, if you fancy seeing a few awesome Cossies and old school fords best place to do it. You'd be surprised how many are lovingly tucked away in garages but make an appearance at these shows. Awesome days out to


Can not agree more, A great crack and people are very welcoming :thumb: first Show of 2013 is Central Day at Santa Pod in April

So everyone get yourselfs along :driver:

Tarren



moonstone mo said:


> Looking mighty fine my moonstone brother:lol:
> 
> What are you doing parking it up over winter Tarren..they love being driven thru puddles!!:devil::detailer:


Hey Up Mo!

Sorry for late reply had Manflu so head like a sieve lol!

The old girl is coming out of her winter sleep today for a few hours as I have to fit them battery decals and put on my new ford ambers 

Hope your well mate

Tarren


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Can't wait for Central Day. 
Engine should have all been sorted by Harvey Gibbs with a few additions fitted, excited!!!


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Great car in stunning condition!


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Mason said:


> Can not agree more, A great crack and people are very welcoming :thumb: first Show of 2013 is Central Day at Santa Pod in April
> 
> So everyone get yourselfs along :driver:
> 
> ...


Now then Tarren,im good thanks mate,jus got rid of the sniffles myself!
Got the decals then!..i thought u just got yasen some new ambers? Or u swapping.for gen fordy ones? What u done with the old ones?

Mo:driver:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks fantastic, love the proper old school Fords!


----------



## mastacrx (Sep 23, 2012)

looks amazing!


----------



## johnnykimble (Jan 14, 2013)

lovely stuff mate


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

What a car !
Dont make em like that anymore 
My classic choise money permitting would be the origional Quattro


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

moonstone mo said:


> Now then Tarren,im good thanks mate,jus got rid of the sniffles myself!
> Got the decals then!..i thought u just got yasen some new ambers? Or u swapping.for gen fordy ones? What u done with the old ones?
> 
> Mo:driver:


Yeah spot on just swaping for some OE ones as you know I am Anal LOL!

That would make a full set then :thumb: Just waiting on a gen pas side to come up and thats it!

Do you want my old ones? Free of course mate see if you like then! :thumb::thumb:

Tarren


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Can't wait for Central Day.
> Engine should have all been sorted by Harvey Gibbs with a few additions fitted, excited!!!


I bet you are mate can not go wrong with SCS :thumb:

Will deffo pop over for a natter if thats cool :buffer:

Tarren


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Mason said:


> Yeah spot on just swaping for some OE ones as you know I am Anal LOL!
> 
> That would make a full set then :thumb: Just waiting on a gen pas side to come up and thats it!
> 
> ...


Haha i know what u mean...its a bug int it!
Aye mate still want to scratch the ginger itch lol...wouldnt mind takin em off you if u no plans for them...let me know,cost postage etc.

Mo.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mason said:


> I bet you are mate can not go wrong with SCS :thumb:
> 
> Will deffo pop over for a natter if thats cool :buffer:
> 
> Tarren


Hope not. They built the engine wich has been great hut fuellings terrible from MSD's chip. So gonna get them to fit gt30 air injectors and live map it. Plus any other ancillaries that may improve things 

Of course mate anytime!


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

moonstone mo said:


> Haha i know what u mean...its a bug int it!
> Aye mate still want to scratch the ginger itch lol...wouldnt mind takin em off you if u no plans for them...let me know,cost postage etc.
> 
> Mo.


They are yours mate no problem :thumb:

I am just waiting on the otherside to be delivered then I can send you both up Mo

Must admit ambers totally tranformed the look of my car think Moonstone suits them so much your love it

Tarren


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Hope not. They built the engine wich has been great hut fuellings terrible from MSD's chip. So gonna get them to fit gt30 air injectors and live map it. Plus any other ancillaries that may improve things
> 
> Of course mate anytime!


Your be fine fella! :thumb:

Thats funny as MSD normaly get good reviews, I have never used them though to be honest  I only use Karl @ NMS on my Sapph

GT 30 wow will be a quick car, What gearbox you using?

Tarren


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mason said:


> Your be fine fella! :thumb:
> 
> Thats funny as MSD normaly get good reviews, I have never used them though to be honest  I only use Karl @ NMS on my Sapph
> 
> ...


I was tempted by Karl as he's a wizard with L8. 
Bit Harvey built the lump so thought it would be better to go there.

Gearbox wise its a DPE straight cut box, or when it's fitted anyway. Haven't had the motivation to paint the box and get it in yet lol


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Mason said:


> They are yours mate no problem :thumb:
> 
> I am just waiting on the otherside to be delivered then I can send you both up Mo
> 
> ...


Thats fine Tarren mate..no mega rush yeh i know they do mate..colour bounces off well with the ambers..as yours has proved:argie:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Ps..boostjunky..im running a msd chip and set up,and have no complaints,transformed the car no end..afterservice been spoton too,however im only running stg 3 on lickle t3 lol


----------



## stu1027 (Jan 15, 2010)

Love this car. Love it I tells ya!!!


Sent from my brain.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice example of a proper ford :thumb:


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Fantastic car mate. I love old skool fast fords :thumb:


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

:argie::doublesho:argie::doublesho


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow Happy days!!!!


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

U miss it Tarren?


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

moonstone mo said:


> U miss it Tarren?


Not in the slightest Mo for the money I was offered it was a no Brainer!!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## gtsval (May 3, 2011)

beautiful beautiful machine...


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

gtsval said:


> beautiful beautiful machine...


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Mason said:


> Not in the slightest Mo for the money I was offered it was a no Brainer!!!!!
> 
> :thumb:


Faiplay Tarren:thumb:

its changed a bit since!


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

WOW !! thatz just extremely beautiful :argie::thumb:
nick.


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

moonstone mo said:


> Faiplay Tarren:thumb:
> 
> its changed a bit since!


I know mate for the worse I think imolas FTW!!!!

I can understand Pete wanting to put his own touch on it But I think he really is trying to hard he has PM me twice wanting to sell lol You know Pete :thumb:

I would never bye it back regardless of price!

Hope your well mate :thumb:


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

scoTTV6 said:


> WOW !! thatz just extremely beautiful :argie::thumb:
> nick.


Thank you!!!!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Mason said:


> I know mate for the worse I think imolas FTW!!!!
> 
> I can understand Pete wanting to put his own touch on it But I think he really is trying to hard he has PM me twice wanting to sell lol You know Pete :thumb:
> 
> ...


Haha yes mate sure do...I agree imolas were just right,old skool cool end of!
but like you said hes put his mark on it which I can understand.
can totally understand not going back,its a has been now for you.

Im good thank you mate,plodding along..hope all is well with you?
is the german tank still treating you well


----------

